# French Themed Molds?



## Fracas (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of anywhere that sells French themed soap molds? 
Below of some examples of what I'm after  Would love some little guest soap sized ones too.


----------



## delicious (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no idea where you can find that, but another idea for French style soaps would be to imiitate the packaging of the famous French RogeR&Gallet soaps with a simple round soap mold. 
http://www.roger-gallet.fr/bain-et-douc ... ds/f8.aspx
Just a thought.


----------



## llineb (Jun 24, 2011)

They have the Eiffel Tower clear stamps at overstock.com and the you could make the soap queens soap stamp project at this link...

[ame="http://youtu.be/52VRkZ_dt5M"]http://youtu.be/52VRkZ_dt5M[/ame]

I think that would be really cute!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2011)

Did you try ebay? here is the tower mold: http://cgi.ebay.com/Eiffel-Tower-Soap-2 ... 256310f2cd

Oregon Trails has a mold that says 'savon'. on it : http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... 93&bih=465

Quite a few supply shops have the Fluers De Lis mold: http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... -Lis-.html


----------

